# Science Select by Supreme) for Mice



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

has anyone tried this??

I bought some over the weekend and plonked it in with their usual mix but they've not touched it, it's the only thing they've actually removed to get to the food they do like!!


----------



## sarahh (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi Hun

I had the same problem with the Xtra-Vital Mouse food they hated it wouldn't eat it, the only food they will eat is the pets at home gerbil and mouse food. Me thinks we only have fussy mice lol.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Never heard of it. Do you have a pic of the packet?


----------

